# Best dual purpose



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

What is your opinion on the best dual purpose breed?
Also what would fit these credentials:
Excellent egg laying
Good free ranger
Good feed to egg/meat production
Not noisey 
Gentle(ish)


----------



## apdeb (Jul 9, 2013)

Barnevelder!!! Very quiet too


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I would say that the Welsummer meets most of the requirements. The darker the egg the less they lay. But most hatcheries have Welsummers that doesn't lay dark eggs. The Australorp also meets most of the requirements. There is several more I could name but would take to long. These are the first ones that popped into my mind.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

White Rocks..hands down!


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Rhode Island reds and welsummers


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lol You are going to get a hundred different answers! Everyone will have their opinion on what dual purpose breed is best. Just remember what works for one person may not work for you. People live in different geographic areas so one breed may be more hardy than another. I would suggest researching different breeds and find one that fits your needs / wants. 

For me my best dual purpose is my Barred Rock. The only aspect I've never paid attention to is the feed to meat ratio.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Apyl said:


> lol You are going to get a hundred different answers! Everyone will have their opinion on what dual purpose breed is best. Just remember what works for one person may not work for you. People live in different geographic areas so one breed may be more hardy than another. I would suggest researching different breeds and find one that fits your needs / wants.
> 
> For me my best dual purpose is my Barred Rock. The only aspect I've never paid attention to is the feed to meat ratio.


I without a doubt agree.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm new to chickens but we've had to butcher one if our barred rocks as she got hit by a car and for being only 13 weeks old there was enough breast meat for my husband and I to eat. I was impressed. Overall I really like them as birds too. My sister in law has a small farm with over 50 chickens and the BR are her favorite breed as well!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm fond of the Brahmas, Rocks, and Cornish. The first two are fast growers and sweet. The Cornish are... smarter. I think they'd do really well free ranging but I hear they're difficult to catch once they are! I wouldn't know, all mine are in runs. They are a smaller bird but have a good amount of breast meat on them. The only birds I have that are loud are the Orpingtons. I was told they'd be quiet but WOW... they never shut their beaks. :| They also eat like A LOT compared to the others... so I wouldn't really recommend them... I know others might though.


----------



## old06 (Apr 24, 2013)

Where I live its Rhode Island reds


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Buckeyes are NEARLY the perfect dual purpose breed....I have raised RIR's, Barred Rocks, Dom's, Sex-Links, Brahma's, Cornish (plus many other breeds) and I have yet to find a dual purpose breed that doesn't EXCEL in nearly ALL climates like the Buckeye!!! The sole purpose for Nettie Metcalf creating the breed was to be the BEST "utility" dual purpose fowl of it's day and Nettie nailed it in my opinion!!! The Buckeye is also the ONLY breed of fowl created by a woman.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Wyandottes
Rocks (not production hens)
Delaware


----------

